# Greyhound track, Swansea.



## Waeffe (Apr 20, 2012)

Greyhound track. Fforestfach Swansea, April 2012.

I haven't been able to find out much about this site.

It was used as a Greyhound track for a few years until in 2009, it was closed due to succesful prosecutions against the owners for animal welfare violations. I believe it was then used for a short time for speedway, before being mostly devasted by fire in 2010.

The current plans are to redevelop the site.

All that is left now is a pile of rubble which formed the public part of the track facilities, plus the burned and ruined area where the owners lived. Although it is still possible to see where the track ran next to the building, I did try but it was impossible to capture this as it merely looked like a grassey field.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

No matter how bad a place is there are always little bits left over to find. I like the dartboard...


----------



## crickleymal (Apr 20, 2012)

I like the diagram of a greyhound. Did they have trouble working out which bit went in front?


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 20, 2012)

No more racing there then!great photos.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 20, 2012)

great pics what a shame . thanks for sharing i love the dartboard to its brill


----------



## Waeffe (Apr 20, 2012)

crickleymal said:


> I like the diagram of a greyhound. Did they have trouble working out which bit went in front?




Heh heh heh...they were actually so owners could draw in the markings of their dog for recognition.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 20, 2012)

The dart board pic is awesome!! Great pics, amazing!


----------

